# Profibus PA Gerät im DP Netz verwenden



## klauserl (10 September 2009)

Hallo!
Hab ein Profibus DP Netz (ohne Siemens Bauteile) mit 4 Teilnehmern.
Die Anlage sollte nun (da kein Analogeingang mehr frei)  mit einem Profibus tauglichen Meßumformer erweitert werden.
Frage: Kann ich über den DP Bus ein PA Gerät ohne DP/PA Koppler eigentlich ansprechen, oder gibt es Meßumformer die sowohl DP, als auch PA verstehen?
Danke!!!


----------



## hausenm (12 September 2009)

DP und PA sind eigentlich verschiedene Busse, DP ist deutlich schneller als der Prozeßbus (PA), Grund hierfür sind die ev. anfallenden Zeitkritischen Aufgaben. Das Protokoll unterscheidet sich auch etwas (zumindestens sagte das das große S, ob's stimmt weiß man bei S. erst imnachhinein).
In dem Fall ist auf einen Koppler/Gateway zurück zugreifen.
Sorry anders gehts net


----------



## MSB (12 September 2009)

Also es gibt Messumformer die DP oder PA verstehen, je nach Bestellung.
Einer der Beides kann wäre mir noch nicht aufgefallen (was natürlich nun auch nichts heißen muss).

Mfg
Manuel


----------

